# Free Pregnancy Meditation & Guided Imagery!



## Beltane

Hi Ladies!

This is the ultimate in meditation pregnancy and guided imagery!. I used it with my last pregnancy it was life changing. I would listen to it when resting or at night as I drifted off. My husband even joined in and loved it! I just found the podcast online yesterday for free so I had to share! Skip the into. Listen to #2 and #3 as often as you can and #3 and #4 in the last few months of your pregnancy. Enjoy!

https://www.healthjourneys.com/kaiser/healthyPregnancy_flash.asp


----------



## open lotus

thanks so much for this xx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Thank you for posting this, its wonderful. I have the Mongan method for hypno birthing but this is great for general relaxation x


----------



## JMC82

Thanks for posting! That's so helpful. x


----------



## mumatmadhouse

thanks for sharing, its just what i have been looking for


----------



## birdiex

Thankyou so much! :kiss:


----------



## Blue12

Haven't listened to it yet - but thank you!


----------



## Jodie.82

thank you so much for posting this, I cant get any cds etc for hypnobirthing where I live so this is really helpful :flower:


----------



## Groovychick

Thank you for sharing. :)


----------

